# She's been busy!



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Bumped a hen this morning in the middle of a big woodlot this morning. She was at the base of a large beech tree.







23 is the most I've ever seen, usually I find 15-17.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice find. Thats probably from 2 hens I've been told they do it all the time.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Is this another egg porn thread? Show us your best? 

1 point per egg? You got me by 9 points! 










Interesting about the double hen data. I learn something new everyday.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

timbrhuntr said:


> Nice find. Thats probably from 2 hens I've been told they do it all the time.


Interesting. I too learn something new every day. It's probably so one can incubate while the other keeps the gobblers occupied and disinterested in my calls.
Yesterday I learned that it's a bad idea to lone your tent blind out to the competition when you're hunting in the rain.:rant:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Very nice, hope they all make it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Octo Mom


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I got ya all beat.. So I am walking through some bushy planted pines today down a trail.. At 2 feet a hen explodes out of some berry bushes.. Much like anytime you flush a hen or a grouse my heart is racing and she goes into that Karate Kid one legged dance.. So I look down to see her nest and I see freiken POULTS... I had no time to count, no time to take a pic, because the hen came running at me clucking.. Not wanting to disturb her and her poults I take off sprinting.. :help: LOL

She stops after 50 yards and so do I.. I fish for my phone because I want pics and start following back as she hurries back clucking.. Before I could get there her and her poults dissolve into the nearby whitepines.


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

I also saw a hen this weekend with 2 just hatched chicks. The hen just walked about 20 yards and layed down.We left and she went right back to the chicks.The first time I ever saw chicks during the turkey season.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Seeing chicks by now makes sense with the warm spring we've experienced.
DEDGOOSE running FROM a turkey?!?!?!? What are the odds!:lol:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> DEDGOOSE running FROM a turkey?!?!?!? What are the odds!:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I bumped a hen during the first season and saw she was sitting on 12 eggs. I took a pic and went on my way. The next 2 days, I glassed the nest from a distance and the hen wasn't there. I'd then move in to inspect the nest, and all the eggs were still there. Why did she abandon the nest? Does that mean none of those eggs will hatch?


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Came across this nest after we sat, leaning up against an Oak tree the size of a pickup, and after 15 or so minutes into the hunt the Hen decided to fly off. She was less than 5 yards away from us when she flew off the nest in a flurry..................scared me and B both! :lol:


----------

